# Handtools and workbench Videos



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://woodtreks.com/category/techniques/sharpening-techniques/ :thumbsup::thumbsup: bill


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for that! Always useful to have a resource like that. Unfortunately it reminded me that I need to buy some sort of sharpening system!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Picking lumber for grain and beauty*

Hearn's lumber owner show how to select lumber for maximum grain effect: http://woodtreks.com/category/materials/lumber/
Also air drying benefits. :thumbsup: bill
There are 3 Videos...scroll down!


----------

